# Altec Lansing VS4121 vs Creative Inspire T3100 vs Logitech X-230



## george101 (Dec 18, 2009)

want to get the best bang for the buck at 3k. which one should i opt for ?

1. Altec Lansing VS4121
2. Creative Inspire T3100
3. Logitech X-230

features like secondary input and headphone jack are welcome. 

does altec lansing have them?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 18, 2009)

Altec Lansing VS4121 is the one to go for and I don't think they come with secondary input and heaphone jack. this set is much better than the other two.

Also check Edifier C2 and C3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 18, 2009)

Altec Lansing Rocks...dude...


----------



## george101 (Dec 18, 2009)

how is logitech. it has good features and cool looks. but wat about sound quality?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 18, 2009)

george101 said:


> how is logitech. it has good features and cool looks. but wat about sound quality?



Logitech is also gud dont know about sound quality....but stay away from creative...
go for Altec or Logitech...


----------



## george101 (Dec 18, 2009)

booked a Altec Lansing VS4121 today. will get it 2maro. 

btw here are its features



> Powerful sound
> Experience what great performance is all about!
> 
> Exceptional sound dispersion
> ...


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Feb 19, 2010)

george101 said:


> booked a Altec Lansing VS4121 today. will get it 2maro.


So, how's your experience with it?


----------



## salcomp (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey! 
Need help
I can afford one of the following speakers :

1. Altec Lansing VS2621
2. Creative Inspire T3100
3. Logitech X-210

Wanto know which one should I go for, as im getting speakers for PS3!

Thanks!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2010)

salcomp said:


> Hey!
> Need help
> I can afford one of the following speakers :
> 
> ...



Either go for 1 or 3


----------



## salcomp (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply man...

any reasons for not choosing creative?
I'm concerned about Bass actually...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2010)

salcomp said:


> Thanks for the reply man...
> 
> any reasons for not choosing creative?
> I'm concerned about Bass actually...



if u think Bass is gud in creative then go for it......stick to ur main 
priority & go with it....all izz well


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 29, 2010)

I got Altec VS4121 n feel the bass is too much for my small room... actually even when i adjust bass to low (not zero) there are some places bass is heard where i think it shouldnt! hope u get it


----------



## salcomp (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah I got me self  altec lansing VS4121.. its really GREAT.. but the Bass is like too much.. have to keep my bass lower than normal... the bass basically blurs out all the other sounds....


----------



## diksh143 (Aug 18, 2010)

guyzz...
i want soft powerfull bass n i hv 3 options so plz suggest wich is best for over all sound quality.... give ranking....

> ALTEC LASING VS 4121 (2.1)
>CREATIVE T6200 (SEE ITS SPECIFICATION) (5.1)
>LOGITECH X540 (5.1)

IF YU KNOW OTHER BEST SYSTEM IN BELOW THAN 6000 RS
PLZZ SUGGEST ME I HAV TO PURCHASE IT IN 2 DAYZZ...

THNKSS...


----------



## asingh (Aug 18, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> I got Altec VS4121 n feel the bass is too much for my small room... actually even when i adjust bass to low (not zero) there are some places bass is heard where i think it shouldnt! hope u get it





salcomp said:


> Yeah I got me self  altec lansing VS4121.. its really GREAT.. but the Bass is like too much.. have to keep my bass lower than normal... the bass basically blurs out all the other sounds....



Well you can use the sound panel equalizer to lower the bass.

Also what were the prices for your speakers..?


----------

